# Painting white rocks



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I have some white stones along a short path that I dont like. Instead of picking them up and replacing, can I paint them w something? I would like a brown color.

Will a particular paint type stick to stones, outdoors?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I went w spray paint. Good enough


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Gonna flip the squares after it is fully dry


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Isnt every single rock in there going to flip over and be white?


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@DFWdude I don't know.....seems like it would have been easier to replace the rocks.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Ngilbe36 said:


> Isnt every single rock in there going to flip over and be white?


Maybe. I got extra paint


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Now flip every rock and paint again. And at that point you'll have picked them all up anyway and could have just replaced with a dark rock.

This is a situation where just because you can doesnt mean you should.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

How are they gonna flip exactly? Its an used pathway


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@DFWdude You crack me up man :lol: You got that big nice house and beautiful lawn. Pick up those nasty looking painted rocks and go spend $30 on new brown stone. This is tough love conversation because I care about you...ok. We all care about you. Now get rid of those janky painted rocks and stop being cheap.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

That's it. Now i'm putting up plastic pink flamingos and a birdbath with stagnant swamp water!

Also, no one has brown rock in stock lol


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I could not handle the lawn shaming!!


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@DFWdude Now we're talking. This is a support network and sometimes we need a little shaming. The unspoken rule of turf management is to never criticize another turf managers product…but I don't believe that carries over to hardscape. :lol:


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

+100 ^^ @Grass Clippins

Now we're talking @DFWdude


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

DFWdude said:


> I could not handle the lawn shaming!!


We are proud of you. You made the right decision.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Hilarious. Way to go, man!


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

One of y'all had better nominate me for "rocks of the week" or something! &#129315;


----------

